# Anyone who think that Kobe is not..



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone who think that Kobe is not an all time top 5 clutch player should look at this

*[1]: 01-19-98 Lakers 92:89 Magic 
kobe 3-pointer 

[2]: 02-20-00 Lakers 87:84 Sixers 
1.7 seconds remaining, kobe free-throw 

[3]: 05-10-00 Lakers 97:96 Suns 
2.6 seconds remainning, kobe fade-away jump shot over Kidd 

[4]: 06-14-00 Lakers 120:118 Pacers (99-00 Final) 
5.9 seconds remainning, kobe reverse lay-up 

[5]: 02-07-01 Lakers 85:83 Suns 
2.3 seconds remainning, kobe 15 feet jump shot 

[6]: 02-13-01 Lakers 113:110 Nets 
4.8 seconds remainning, kobe three-point 

[7]: 01-02-02 Lakers 97:86 Nuggets 
55 seconds remainning, kobe jump shot 

[8]: 02-22-02 Lakers 96:94 Hornets 
0 seconds remainning, kobe jump shot at BUZZER 

[9]: 05-12-02 Lakers 87:85 Spurs (Semifinal Game 4) 
5.1 seconds remainning, kobe lay-up over David 

[1 : 12-06-02 Lakers 105:103 Maverricks (down by 27 pts in the 4th quarter) 
8.4 seconds remainning, kobe jump shot 

[11]: 04-04-03 Lakers 102:101 Grizzly 
0 seconds remainning, kobe 20 feet jump shot at BUZZER 

[12]: 04-06-03 Lakers 115:113 Suns (OT) 
28 seconds remainning, kobe jump shot 

[13]: 12-19-03 Lakers 101:00 Nuggets 
0 seconds remainning, kobe jump shot at BUZZER 

[14]: 03-22-04 Lakers 104:103 Bucks (OT) 
25.1 seconds remainning, kobe jump shot 

[15]: 03-15-04 Lakers 105:104 Blazers (2OT) 
0 seconds remainning, Kobe fade-away three-pointer at BUZZER over Ratliff 


Game winner vs. Milwaukee in OT in LA this season. 
Game winner vs. Denver after coming from court this season. 
Game winner @ Houston over Yao this season 
Game winner @ Houston in first round of playoffs Game 4 
Game winning layup vs. Clippers this season 
Game-sealing shot @ Milwaukee this season. 
Game-sealing shot @ Chicago this season 
OT-sending layup vs. Orlando this season (including single-handedly helping our team come back from 19 down) 

Game winner @ Indiana 2000 Finals Game 4 in OT 

Game winner @ Charlotte in 2000 (year?) 


2000 WC Semi's vs Phoneix - Game 2 

With the lakers in danger of losing their homecourt advantage ato a blonde haird jason kidd, Kobe hits fadeaway GW jumper over kid and Penny with 2 seconds left, Lakers go on to win series in 5. 

2004 Final regular season game vs. Portland 

Kobe Bryant hits an off balanced seemingly 2 handed 3 point heave at the buzzer to tie the game and send it to OT. Then at the end of OT, as the buzzer sounds, Kobe hits the most spectacular fall away 3 these eyes have ever seen, for the W, the division, and the 2 seed in the playoffs 

2002 WC Semi's vs San Antonio 

Not to mention a huge 4th quarter, but with 1 second left Kobe follows up a Derek Fisher miss, with an offensive rebound over Duncan and lays it in for the lead and the win, Lakers go on to win the series and the championship. 

2004 Game 2 NBA Finals vs Detroit 

In what may have been Kobe Bryants last game as a Laker in Stpales Center, about to go down 2-0 and head to Detroit, Kobe drills a unbelievable 3 pointed from about 28 feet with 2 seconds left to tie the game and send it to OT, where he and Shaq would do all teh soring and go on to win the game, albeit their only win in the series.*


There are 30 Kobe clutch shots in my list. He has prolly hit much more

Is he a top 5?
YES HE IS.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:|


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> Anyone who think that Kobe is not an all time top 5 clutch player should look at this
> 
> *[1]: 01-19-98 Lakers 92:89 Magic
> ...


I'm not saying whether he is top 5 or not. I'm just going to say that nothing in your post can lead us to taht conclusion. Why not? Well, you haven't given us the clutch shot percentage, the number of potentially clutch shots he's missed, and the number of clutch shots and misses of the other players who are contenders for the top 5. So this list, without the context of other information, is meaningless.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

:|


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Okay, you like Kobe, I think we get it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

:uhoh:


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

hard work.:dead:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

:djparty:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> Anyone who think that Kobe is not an all time top 5 clutch player should look at this
> 
> *[1]: 01-19-98 Lakers 92:89 Magic
> ...


Lets see him do that without Shaq commanding the triple team!!!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Okay, you like Kobe, I think we get it.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

:|


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

:|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LMAO at this thread. :rofl: All of the :| .

Whoops there goes another one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

:thinking:



> Originally posted by MJG!
> Okay, you like Kobe, I think we get it.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

:|









... i just farted


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*:|*

:|


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

More clutch than T-Mac?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

:|


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:|


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:kiss: :worship:


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> Anyone who think that Kobe is not an all time top 5 clutch player should look at this
> 
> *[1]: 01-19-98 Lakers 92:89 Magic
> ...



You must have A LOT of time on your hands. And by the way, your so called 30 clutch Kobe moments is not even legit. You're counting the same games more than once.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!



:rotf: 

Don't stop, you guaranteed hours of laughters. 

:kissmy:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!


Yyzlin??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:| :dead: :sour: :uhoh: :|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> Yyzlin??


wha?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Anyone who think that Kobe is not..*



> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets see him do that without Shaq commanding the triple team!!!



Honestly, who ever triple teamed Shaq in the clutch? There is a reason he never touched the ball in the clutch. All you had to do was foul him and he'd clank the free throws. That is why Kobe ALWAYS had the ball when it was crunch time. Try to think these things through.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

The only thing that can save this thread is a post by Mack Ten.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Kobe a top 5 clutch? :|


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> Anyone who think that Kobe is not an all time top 5 clutch player should look at this
> 
> *[1]: 01-19-98 Lakers 92:89 Magic
> ...


:| 


Yes, I had to quote the whole thing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone SHHHHHHH!!!!!!! No speaking... Just a nice little

:| or a funny picture will suffice...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

That's not very clutch.

Oh yeah...

:|



> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> Anyone who think that Kobe is not an all time top 5 clutch player should look at this
> 
> *[1]: 01-19-98 Lakers 92:89 Magic
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This thead is F! 

:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This thead is F!
> 
> :|


:yes:

:|


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*:|*










:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's OVA. :| 

Amazing that all it took was this |) to hi-jack a thread. I am glad I learned something today.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Alright lets lock this thread up...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

**










:yes:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

:|


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

:|






No, seriously... :|


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*ginobili!*










GIN O BILI!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Horace - "Come on knees.. Just one more time"


















Tractor - "MAAN, YOU STEPPIN ON MY BUNYON"









MJ - "So Kobe, how do you say 'quit copyin me' in Italian?"
Kobe - "Well.."









"WWMJD?"


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

PJ Brown - "Please, now I KNOW Keith Van Horn isn't gonna throw that one down."









Harper - "You saw me Shaq? I took that foo to school"
Shaq - "Food?! Where?!"









MJ - "Sorry Derrick, I just farted"









Clark - "Mercy!! Mercy!!"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best pic out of all of them. I love P.J.'s face. "Like aint that a b****."


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Best pic out of all of them. I love P.J.'s face. "Like aint that a b****."


ah, wtf.. For some reason I thought this was the Funny NBA pics thread. Crap. :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

**


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Nice pics man.

Oh yeah... :|


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: *



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!


The original pic is better. His pose actually makes him look genuinely gay.










Well since I thought this was the Funny NBA pics thread and I couldn't find the thread, I'll post some more pic and captions here.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Ferry- "I just got done hacking Shaq, and I felt his package and man its like"
Duncan- "I KNOW, its like"


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Webber - "Tyra! Quit looking bored! I promise I'll play better in the 4th tonight.....Tyra don't ignore me like this! DAMN!"


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!


SO FUNNY.

Where did you get this pic?

:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> SO FUNNY.
> ...


Therealdeal's bedroom wall.:laugh:


----------



## genghisrex (May 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I don't see the left hand of the najera.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This thread has seriously gotten burned.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

best thread ever


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


The best thread ever :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

And that fool Heatlunatic said that Shaq was triple teamed:laugh: ....in the clutch:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Are you or are you not M_Diddy over at LakersTalk.net?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*:|*










:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

:devil:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> :devil:


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

:|


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!


HAHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Damnit where's Mack Ten? 

All we need is a post from him and this thread will be complete.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


damn, thats one fine piece of ***......

o almost forgot:

:|


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow Serena 







:|


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This thread is ridiculous and is proof of a double standard existing against Kobe Bryant on this board.

If somebody had dug up facts this much in detail about any other player it would be complimented but since it is about Kobe Bryant the poster is criticized and labelled 'having too much time on his hands'

This thread was turned to garbage by some fairly otherwise respectable posters. Keep it up whoever created this thread because what you presented are great supporters to the Kobe Bryant being one of the top 5 clutch players of all time.


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

> This thread is ridiculous and is proof of a double standard existing against Kobe Bryant on this board.
> 
> If somebody had dug up facts this much in detail about any other player it would be complimented but since it is about Kobe Bryant the poster is criticized and labelled 'having too much time on his hands'
> 
> This thread was turned to garbage by some fairly otherwise respectable posters. Keep it up whoever created this thread because what you presented are great supporters to the Kobe Bryant being one of the top 5 clutch players of all time.



Thank you and I agree that there's a double standard for Kobe but...




:| 


BTW this is the best thread ever, it's not garbage:yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!


:bsmile:

Nice


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look I love Kobe (he is my favorite player and all), but I don't understand the need to counterbalance the Kobe-hate threads by making a bunch of I *heart* Kobe threads. We know what he has accomplished, so if people want to hate on him let them, but you have started an inordinate amount of Kobe love threads and it is bordering on tiresome, the same way it is tiresome when Mack Ten comes in here bumbling and stumbling with hate. 

:soapbox:


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

You forgot :| 

:upset: 



:|


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Look I love Kobe (he is my favorite player and all), but I don't understand the need to counterbalance the Kobe-hate threads by making a bunch of I *heart* Kobe threads.


Exactly! I feel the same way.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!


:|


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


Why did LaVar stop dating her? Imagine how athletic those kids would have been.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

A little of Topic i just find this funny picture about Kobe


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!




:laugh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!



:|


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

MJ - "Coach, can you tell Rip that he didnt make the shot?"

At the same time, _this_ was happening:








Horrifying.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Ref: "Damn, he's got a pretty nice ***"









Vin Baker: "Damn, he's got a pretty nice *** for an ugly dude."









Gugliotta - "Watch out for his what?"


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Lindsey Hunter cracking a joke about Kidd's son









Kidd after bumping heads with his son


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

Cold. Funny, though.

I still want him on the Lakers, dammit.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't even think about a caption for this one. Francis just looks hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

*Pictures of the criminal*












































































:laugh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Kobe is a strikingly handsome man. Thanks for the close-ups, I'll print them out and pin them on my wall.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Finally you show up. We've been waiting for you Mack Ten.

This thread can now officially be


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mack Ten graced us with his wall-paper. I think I have finally figured out his game. He talks down about Kobe so much, that he is trying to turn Kobe's biggest detractors into at least neutral fans.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

How about we maybe have a vote before the locking of this thread happens. This thread has become fun for it to go. Besides this is one of the best threads in a while.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

:|


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh my God I can't stop laughing.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Look at ole Waterhead" 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:|


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Pictures of the criminal*



> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> :laugh:


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!


:|


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:|


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers6010, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bump... 

:|


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

:| 































:|


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> :|


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody remember this?









Shaq: "....And the refs try to take over the ****ing game."
John Ireland: "Shaq, we're on live"
Shaq: "I don't give a ****" :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!


:|


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!



  


:|


----------



## tad (Aug 4, 2004)

:| 

:laugh:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


OMG

that was so friggin funny! 

That was a frustrating game though

And Mariah Carrey in that dress.....     

Oh how i wish i was the 23.....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:|

(lol, that photo - no offence)


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't ask me, because I don't know.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very.. VERY disturbing.  

Even more than the Popeye Jones pic. :no:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

[edit]
Pic wont work.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the last pic I posted is the greatest pic posted in any thread ever.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Not better than mine...









Anyway, didn't Eddy Curry get really buff over this offseason? I remember seeing a pic and he looks like he's slimmed down a bit.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought he gained weight this summer :whoknows:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think he got upto about 300, Bulls managment wants him to get down to 285. He put on about 7 or 8 pounds (I think)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> I'm pretty sure that the last pic I posted is the greatest pic posted in any thread ever.


How about this one:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> How about this one:



Dad???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!


Look at that Hot Chick and her pusy


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> How about this one:


Except the one I posted is actually real.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

1) Reggie Miller
2) Michael Jordan
3) Jerry West
4) Larry Bird
5) Wilt Chamberlin


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!


Wow thank you - you totally proved his point about Kobe's clutchness wrong. Since Kobe porked 3 dunks he musnt ben clutch
:|


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

MJ blocked by Brent Barry


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tmac getting blocked by Kmart


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tmac getting blocked by TD


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> Except the one I posted is actually real.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

haha


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*What Saddam planned to do with the $750K he had on him*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

OUR LEADER!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That warn a brother one is great.



Did you hear about the winner of the tsunami-creation contest?









Did the car in the backgroun run through a forest


















Gee, do they even think?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the winner of the tsunami-creation contest?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :greatjob:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

www.priestsuncovered.com









Better get some loose change out


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pope!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Pope!!!


Haha look at him


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Best Thread of 2004!!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Trying out for CIA!









:shy: 









The Funniest One!!!!!









Tired from trying out for CIA!









Doing one of many tests while trying out for CIA!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:|


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!


:laugh: 

I have to admit, that made me laugh.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Same, but i didnt wanna say


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SHaq: "Ok, now PUSH ME!"


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

[email protected] TEN. you're fricken hilarious. Where do you find these pics?


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

"THAT **** SMELLS TERRIBLE!!"


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Mack Ten, you are officially the biggest loser on this board. Get a fricken life. Are you that guy in the orange jumpsuit at the party? I wouldnt doubt thats you. 

Nice pic of Childs blasting Kobe in the face, that was so great. Childs blasted him the face 2-3 times and Kobe just looked at him. Makes Childs look like a cupcake. 

Anyway Mackten, go start your car in the garage and open the window slightly. Make sure garage door is closed all the way.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Mack Ten, you are officially the biggest loser on this board. Get a fricken life. Are you that guy in the orange jumpsuit at the party? I wouldnt doubt thats you.
> 
> Nice pic of Childs blasting Kobe in the face, that was so great. Childs blasted him the face 2-3 times and Kobe just looked at him. Makes Childs look like a cupcake.
> ...


Come on, don´t be like that...:whatever: 

We all know Mack Ten as serious issues... 

We might as welll bid him luck in his shock teatment...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This thread is officially past the point of being productive. Closed.


----------

